# testing incubator



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I am getting eggs tomorrow, and testing my incubator to see what the temp and humidity is at.
With only a wet/damp cloth the humidity is at 50%.
Is there a thing bout too much humidity? It is a wash cloth from the bathroom.
The temp is at 99. Is this good?????
Please help.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not use a wash cloth or sponge until the lock down to raise the temp. I would just put water where it is intended to go within your particular bator. I have a little giant and it has 4 troughs in the bottom intended for water to give humidity. 
To much humidity will drown your chicks.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I dry hatch.

Here in South La. the humidity usually hovers around 50-60% out in the world. I don't put any water in my incubator until lockdown then I use a large wet bath towel and a spray bottle to keep everything damp. I test the humidity by opening the door, if my glasses fog up, it's good.

99.5* is what you are looking for, but 99* to 100* is good.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

great. thanks for the information. i'm in new jersey and it's pretty chilly here so no humidity in the area. lol.


----------

